# Fork Specs - '99 Klein Quantum Race



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

Can anyone help me find specs for a '99 Qunatum Race fork? I've scoured the Kleln website, and found some general construction info, but it does not list the steerer tube diameter and length. If anyone has this info, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

*Here ya go*

ICON Air Rail Fork, 1" steerer.

http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-85952-Klein_Quantum_Race__1999/display_~full_specs

There's a photocopy of the manufacturer specs at:

http://www.bikearchive.com/

as well.

- khill


----------

